# VISA for my Wife



## canadianexpat (Feb 24, 2008)

My employer stated that it takes 4-6 weeks to have a VISA prepared for my wife. Is this true, and will my company arrange this or am I suppose to go somewhere to have this set up? How long has it taken other people from the U.S or Canada. Any experience with dealing with this would be appreciated.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Speak to your company - they should organise all this. Whilst Brits can get a visit visa on arrival that is valid for 60 days, I belive that Canadians, like Americans, have to apply for one in their home country before coming to the UAE.

Again - ask your employer, or the company PRO.


----------



## Smiles:-) (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm from the US. When we've gone to Dubai we never set up our visa in the US first. When we arrived at the airport we just got our Passport stamped as visitors and that was it. Our last visit was in February.


----------

